# Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden



## ravian (1. September 2011)

*Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Liebes PCGH extreme Forum.

Ich habe leider versehentlich Sprite über meine Tastatut (Black Widow) geschüttet. Als erstes funktionierte sie überhaubt nicht mehr. Nach 2 Tagen trocknen funktionierte sie zum Glück wieder einwandfrei. Ich habe alle Tasten getestet und alle funktionierten . Jetzt habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass einige Tasten immer schwergängiger wurden, darunter leider auch die Leertaste. Ich habe sie nun auseinander gebaut um zu schauen, ob noch irggendetwas zu sehen ist. Ich konnte aber äußerlich nichts feststellen. 

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee wie ich sie wieder vernüftig hinbekomme? Oder habe ich vielleicht Garantie ? Ich habe beim Auseinanderbauen auch darauf geachtet kein Garantiesiegel oder ähnliches zu beschädigen oder zu entfernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tastatur ist mechanisch und verwendet die MX Blue Schalter die hier zu sehen sind:Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
 Auf [REVIEW] Razer Blackwidow Ultimate - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net sind weitere gute Bilder zu finden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## OctoCore (1. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

weia - Riesenbild - Riesenauflösung - und doch nichts zu sehen. Das Bild ist grottenunscharf, man kann da kaum was erkennen.
Wenn der Taster selbst plötzlich schwergängig ist - also ohne Tastenkappe, die vielleicht hängt - wenn man also direkt auf dem blauen Kreuz herumtappert, dann hat es die Taste erwischt. Die gute Verarbeitung ist schuld - die Stahlplatte. Die sitzt da, wo die ober-und Unterschale des tasters aufeinandertreffen. Man schlabbert auf die Tastatur - es verteilt sich auf der Platte und es dringt in die Taste ein. Man kann die Taste zerlegen und die Mechanik herausholen und gut abspülen (mit destilliertem Wasser z.B.) - dann kann aber immer noch die Unterschale und der untere Kontakt, der mit der Platine verlötet ist, kleben.
Also ist es besser die Taste komplett auszulöten, zu zerlegen, zu Spülen etc. Am Ende zusammensetzen und wieder einlöten. Eher was für Lötprofis und für die internen Kleinteile darf man kein Grobmotoriker sein. Ich hab's zwar schon gemacht, so eine Taste auseinander zu bauen und erfolgreich wieder zusammenzusetzen (allerdings in eingelötetem Zustand) aber ein Vergnügen ist das nicht. Das allerdings in meiner Cherry mit den gleichen Tasten - die hat keine Stahlplatte, da kommt man besser an die Tasten ran.
Und solche Unfälle passieren da nicht. Wenn man da was verschüttet wirkt die Tastenkappe wie ein Regenschirm und der Mist läuft auf die Platine. Da kann die Flüssigkeit nur unter die Taste kriechen und den Kontakt kurzschließen. Leicht schrägstellen, den größten Teil ablaufen lassen und dann vorsichtig trockenföhnen. Vorher vielleicht noch den Raum zwischen den Tasten mit Wattestäbchen von der klebrigen Sache befreien. Unter der Taste sind dann zwar noch trockene Reste - aber wenn es was ist, das später nicht miefen kann, dann ist das vielleicht tragbar. Ansonsten sollte man einfach mit destilliertem Wasser vorsichtig im Bereich der Taste nachspülen, wenn noch alles nass ist.

Das wären meine gesammelten Weisheiten zu dem Thema.

Nachtrag:
Dass der Unfall nicht unter die Garantie fällt, sollte eigentlich klar sein. Nicht umsonst ist es in den meisten IT-Schulungsräumen nicht gestattet, Getränke mit hineinzubringen.
Und wenn du einen Garantiefall daraus machst, werden sie es herausfinden.
Das kannst du also leider abhaken.

Noch'n Nachtrag:
Kauf dir eine Neue. 
Die sind ja inzwischen preiswert geworden und du hast dann auch genug Ersatzteile für ein langes Tastaturleben.


----------



## ravian (1. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Ich habe bereits versucht die Tasten mit etwas Wasser zu reinigen jedoch ohne erfolg sie waren weiterhin sehr verklebt und reagierten sehr langsam. 
Für eine neue habe ich leider nicht genug Geld. Ich habe für diese immerhin 140 € bezahlt.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Wie OctoCore schon richtig schrieb hilft hier nur zerlegen jedes  einzelnen Switch. Die ganze Mechanik im Switch wird mit dem zeug  verklebt sein. Da die BlackWidow Plate mounted Switch's hat musst du dafür  jeden einzelnen Switch Ablöten, Zerlegen, Reinigen, Einfetten, Zusammenbauen und anschließend wieder Einlöten... Mein Beileid!


----------



## OctoCore (1. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Ja, leider. Mist Platte. Wenn ich bedenke, was die relativ billig aufgebaute Cherry so alles geschluckt hat in 12 Jahren. Meine Widow würde das auch nicht verkraften.
Meine alte Amigatastatur mit Platte hat auch so einiges abbekommen... aber da sind die Führungen, in die man die Tasten steckte hohl, wie eben bei Alps. Da konnte man mit einer Spritzflasche die Taste einfach ausspritzen bzw. ausspülen... Einmal habe ich sie sogar komplett in Spiritus gebadet, um mal allen Dreck rauszuschwemmen. Das kann man aber nur machen, wenn man weiß, dass dieverse Kunststoffteile das auch verkraften.
An die Cherrys kommt man ja nicht dran... die sind ja praktisch selbstdichtend. Wenn man den Stempel runterdrückt, kommt man immer noch nicht ans Innere.

Oder wirklich in destilliertem Wasser baden... richtig untertauchen. Dann die klebenden Tasten praktisch unter Wasser so lange bewegen, bis sie wieder gängig sind. Gut spülen. Auslaufen lassen. Trockenfönen von der Rückseite. Immer dann denken: Da ist Elektronik, die mag es nicht gerne zu heiß. Das Wasser soll nicht verdampfen, das soll nur schneller verdunsten.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Nächstes Problem nach Reinigung mit Wasser... Rost.


----------



## OctoCore (1. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

So schnell rostet das auch nicht... erstmal ist das ja kein Salzwasser, das Teil soll ja nicht tagelang in der Pfütze rummodern, die Platte ist lackiert - was die Tasten angeht - naja hoffen wir mal, das da das Wasser auch schnell genug verdunstet, aber ich denke ja. Das Dumme ist, dass man noch nicht einmal Kontaktspray mit Druck in die Taste jagen kann, weil man es eben nicht direkt einsprühen kann. Irgendwie Taste drücken, Kontaktspray draufhalten und hoffen, dass es irgendwie durch die Ritzen reinläuft, das wäre dann auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Immer Taste dabei bewegen.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Yoda würde sagen: Rosten sie wird.
Nicht die Lackierte Platte und auch nicht die Gold Kontakte aber die  Mechanik in den Switch's wird Rosten. Ist nur die Frage wie Stark und  wie Schnell. Wenn ich die auf lange Sicht erhalten wollen würde...  Zerlegen etc. Alles andere gehört eher in die Abteilung  Experiment


----------



## OctoCore (2. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Ich denke da auch eher an die Federn, das die rosten würden aber das geht wirklich nicvht so schnell es darf nur nicht zu lange feucht bleiben - time is essential, wie der Lateiner sagt.... Ansonsten gilt bei sowas: Tot oder Weltmeister. Mir nützen die besten Switches nix, wenn sie hängen und kleben. Außerdem wäre es schade um das Teil... Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das würde mir mit meiner passieren, wo ich auch schon ein bisschen dran gebastelt habe... schlümm, schlümm.


----------



## s|n|s (2. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

vielleicht  mal hier gucken unter *Deep Cleaning


*


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Wegen der ganze Rostproblematik: Wäre ein Vollbad des Tastenbretts in Isopropanol eine Alternative? Günstig gibt's das Zeug zum Bleistift hier: Isopropanol 5 Liter sollten reichen, da bleibt noch genug für die "Zwischendurchreinigung" übrig. Bei der Anwendung unbedingt Gummihandschuhe tragen, das Zeug trocknet die Haut extrem aus.


----------



## OctoCore (2. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Dafür gilt natürlich das gleiche wie für Spiritus - ob auch alles auf dem PCB und in den Tasten dagegen resistent ist. Cherry gibt aber zu den Tasten bestimmt gerne Auskunft.


----------



## ravian (20. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten aber es funtioniert jetzt wieder einigermaßen.

Ich werde die Tastatur einfach so lange wie möglich verwenden.


----------



## OctoCore (22. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Jetzt ist wohl alles durchgetrocknet. 
Na, wenn einzelne Tasten Zicken machen, kann man es mit Kontaktspray versuchen, obwohl das in die Taster schwer reinzukriegen ist.


----------



## user001 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Tolle Geschichte. Das ist ärgerlich. Evtl. kann mit Öl nachhelfen, damit die Schalter wieder gut funktionieren. Es könnte aber sein, dass durch das Öl unbeabsichtigt Kontakte bestätigt werden oder ähnliches passiert. Ich kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus. Ist auch nur eine Anregung, keine Empfehlung. Evtl. kann jemand diesen Gedanken weiterdenken oder als als Schwachsinn verwerfen.


----------



## user001 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

War ja nur eine Idee und extra mit einem entsprechendem Hinweis verstehen.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. September 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Alles was man jetzt nachträglich rein sprüht - gießt - aufträgt etc wird  die verbliebenen Substanzen in den Switch's anlösen aber nicht komplett  auflösen oder entfernen.
Ergebnis Verschlimmbesserung!
Geht sie jetzt  einigermaßen und man ist damit zufrieden dann am besten nix weiter  unternehmen.
Wenn man sie aber auf lange Sicht weiter nutzen und  erhalten möchte hilft nur zerlegen reinigen und erst dann neu Einölen  oder Fetten.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Alles was man jetzt nachträglich rein sprüht - gießt - aufträgt etc wird  die verbliebenen Substanzen in den Switch's anlösen aber nicht komplett  auflösen oder entfernen.
> Ergebnis Verschlimmbesserung!



Kann ich nur bestätigen. 
Ein Freund hat mir mal Pfirsisch-Maracuja-Nektar in die Tastatur gekippt. Ist noch besser für ein Keyboard als Sprite. Nagut, für sowas hält man sich ja Freunde - nachdem sich meine Begeisterung gelegt hatte, ging die Tastatur auch wieder. Sechs Wochen später wurde die gleiche Tastatur mit Mineralwasser getauft (vom gleichen Depp). Das löste wohl Reste des Nektar-Bades und spülte sie in die Tasten. Auch nach Trocknung war erstmal Schicht und Zeit für ein reinigendes Vollbad.


----------



## ravian (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Jetzt sind die Taseten leider manchmal wieder kaum beweglich und verklebt. Ich glaube ich muss die Tasten rausnnehmen und sie einzeln waschen. Ich glaube ich muss es wie in diesem video macen Howto desolder cherry switches - YouTube oder wie in diesem Removing and opening a cherry switch from Steelkeys 6G - YouTube. Es geht wohl net anders. Ic weiß nur nict wie ich sie wieder einlöten soll.


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Glaube dein H klebt!
Da kommt aber was auf dich zu... Jeder Switch hat zwei Lötpunkte plus zwei für die LED macht vier pro Switch mal 109  Tasten... Autsch! Aus tiefsten Herzen mein ehrliches und aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Und die Plate nicht vergessen - bei PCB-mounted Switches ist das Auslöten relativ easy, da man jeden Switch einzeln packen kann - ich habe echt keinen Dunst, wie man das bei platemounted Switches anstellen soll, da müsste ich mich auch erstmal schlau machen. 
Ich würde erstmal einen Switch im eingebauten Zustand öffnen und dann sehen, was man da machen kann.


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Die lassen sich bei plate mounted nicht im eingebauten Zustand öffnen.  Bei PCB kannst Du sie auch eingebaut einfach auf hebeln bei plate  mounted eben nicht. Das ist ja das Problem!


----------



## OctoCore (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Ja, bei PCB-mounted lassen sich die Switches extrem einfach an der Hüfte aufhebeln.
Aber jetzt, wo du es schreibst - durch die Plate kommt man an die Halteclips nicht ran - hm... Mist.


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Jupp geht nicht! Hab hier mal was aus dem geekhack Forum. Geht hier um  das Moden von Switch's aber sind passende Bilder drin.  KL and mtl's Kustom Filco Tenkeyless - geekhack forums Also: Keycaps ab,  Tastatur öffnen, Platine ausbauen, Switch's auslöten inklusive LED's  (nicht alle einige sitzen lassen damit die Platte in Position bleibt),  Switch zerlegen -Einzelteile reinigen (Vielleicht geht ja der Schonwaschgang in Geschirrspüller oder Waschmaschine) - Neu fetten - zusammenbauen, neu  einlöten, Erst danach die restlichen Positionshalter Switch der gleichen  Prozedur unterziehen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Oh-mein-(Lötkolben-)Gott  Wenn man vergnügungssüchtig ist  Ansonsten Zeit und Nerven sparen, neues Tastenbrett zulegen und das dann vakante der nächstgelegenen Schule für den Werk-/Bastelunterricht spenden.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung, oder wie?   Den Austausch hatte ich ja auch schon angeregt, aber dass man nicht einfach 140€ in den Wind schreiben möchte, kann ich schon verstehen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Ein paar Euronen gibt's für den Weiterverkauf unter der Rubrik 'Für Bastler'. Die Neuanschaffung muss ja auch nicht _so_ teuer sein. Um einen Wiederholungsfall/Flüssigkeitsschaden zu vermeiden, empfehle ich diese hier IntuiFlex Computer & Bürobedarf - Zusammenrollbare flexible wasserfeste Outdoor Tastatur


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Razer Black Widow Ultimate SE jetzt NEU mit Einrast Funktion jeder einzelnen Taste (Kleb)...


----------



## OctoCore (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ein paar Euronen gibt's für den Weiterverkauf unter der Rubrik 'Für Bastler'. Die Neuanschaffung muss ja auch nicht _so_ teuer sein. Um einen Wiederholungsfall/Flüssigkeitsschaden zu vermeiden, empfehle ich diese hier IntuiFlex Computer & Bürobedarf - Zusammenrollbare flexible wasserfeste Outdoor Tastatur


 
Die empfehle ich also schonmal nicht - da würde ich auf einen bewährten Namen und bewährte Qualität setzen -> >Guggst du hier!<
Preiswerter und eine echte Logitech!
Wenn wir eines wissen, dann das: Logitech ist Experte für Gummitastaturen.
Also Leute, kauft keine überteuerte NoName-Kopie, sondern nur die Marke mit der Qualität langer Erfahrung.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Data911 USB Keyboard with Touchpad M2C-TG3-TP | eBay  Ist eine Mechanische mit Black's und Gummimatte zur Abschirmung der  Switch's vor Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz. Die bauen übrigens auch die Deck Board's.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Ja, die gibts auch mit Beleuchtung im Bereich von läppischen 300€.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Data911 ist beleuchtet. Rote LEDs hinter jeder taste.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Achso - im Unterschied zu den Produktbildern bei ActiveKey kommt das bei dem Link nicht so recht zur Geltung.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Oktober 2011)

Das sind andere bei denen. Die Data911 gibt es neu nicht zu kaufen, nur gebrauchte aus US Polizei Autos.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

911 - to serve and protect


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Muuuuhaha, in doppelten sinne soooo passend.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Auch für DAU's geeignet, welche Flüssigkeiten gelegentlich nicht bei sich behalten können: SEAL SHIELD 
Passiert ein Maleuhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist die Schadensbehebung nicht so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravian (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Flüssigkeitsschaden*

Bin gerade nochmal über meinen alten Beitrag gestolpert und dachte, ich schreib nochmal wie es ausgegangen ist. 
Letzten Endes  habe ich der Tastatur nochmal ein richtig schönes Bad mit destilliertem Wasser in der Badewanne spendiert.
Bis heute funktioniert sie auch noch einwandfrei. Falls jemand mal über dieses Thema stolpert. 
Auch nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe an die Community.


----------

